# Now for something different... The Helium car.



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

* From the Rocky shops comes something new, something different,*
*As far as I know, nobody yet has attempted to build a helium car in G scale. I found some pictures on line of the prototype and some modeling of a kitbash in HO. So I came up with the idea of building one in G scale. I remember having one in N scale decades ago, but this was my G scale attempt. First a couple pictures of the prototype...*




























* Now the series of cars vary a bit with upgrades and modernization. So I tried to pick an earlier version to do. This is what I built...*
































































* So that's it. I could explain how I made it or what I used, but it's late and I need to crash. So what do y'all think ??? Questions ??? There will be only ONE helium car mostly cause it took forever to make. I started the gas tubes just before Christmas and I just now a bit ago put on the solva-set. Tomorrow I will clear coat it and call it done.*

*Rocky*


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Looks Mighty Fine!!!!


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

And the age old question would be... is it lighter loaded, or empty?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought sure I was going to open this thread and see a photo of a red balloon tied to a caboose!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That is very, very nice, Rocky. Extremely well detailed..... 

Great job. 

And yes, something completely different...


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice! thats very unique, when to we get the Zeppelin to justify the car???


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome job Rocky! It looks like the real deal!


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Very Cool and Unique Rocky! What did you use for the Helium Tanks? Burl, Lightest when nearly empty ;0


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Rocky.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Very Cool!!!


-Kevin.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

* OK you guys, the basic construction of the car is based on the USAT 40 ft. centerbeam flatcar. You also need a couple extra end bulkheads to add inverted on the ends to lengthen the ends. The gas tanks are made out of 1/2" PVC capped on the ends with wooden screw hole cover "buttons" to give them the rounded look. There are 30 of these (just like the prototype) with 15 on each side of the center beam. I used Plastruct U channel for the side frames and L beams that are "riveted" together with cut down 1/2 wire nails. This way I can pick the car up using the side frames and it does not break apart, also added a bit to the look too  Let's see, Plate styrene was used in many places and I used parts from off of a couple USAT wood reefer cars for latches and hinges on the end doors. The hasps/latch assy.s were scratch made for the small doors on the B end. I also used MDC brake wheel parts for the hand brake. An Aristo see thru walkway was used on the top - Thanks again Stan !!! It rolls on a pair of Aristo modern roller bearing trucks. I used Kadee 907 couplers. The placards are off of a Lionel LS tankcar. And the stir-ups are MDC too. And there's an Aristo air tank for the extra air tank as well as an Aristo triple valve assy for details underneath. Ok, what did I forget  Oh yeah, lots of love love, blood sweet and tears as well as guidance from above as well as many, many hours of work.*

* The history behind the car(s) is that they were originally ordered by the US dept. of interior by the dept of mines in like the 20's and 30's for transporting Helium for blimps and deregables <sp?> before and during the 2nd world war. he cars are extremely heavy as when they are loaded, they get lighter in weight due to the buoyant properties of Helium. This way they won't tend to jump or "float up" when hitting a rough rail joint or frog. The cars changed over the years with upgrades with newer trucks, then cut down ladders, roofwalk removed in the 70s. As far as I know, there may still be some of these cars roaming the rails as some of the pictures were commented in being taken in the early 2000s.*

* I was a challenging project and took a lot of thought to as what would be used in construction of the car. But I think it turned out ok. I know somethings could have been done straighter or different, but things happen at like 3AM when your building half awake.*

*Rocky*


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Beautiful job Rocky!

===>Cliffy


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky;

Those cars are awesome. That was some project.

About a year ago I read something about Helium being in short supply, but it may have been just a "flap." There doesn't seem to be any shortage of Helium-filled rubber and mylar balloons.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

We are running out of helium. Just Google it to find out about the major Congressional blunder that is already causing problems for the scientific fields. In short, helium is not subject to supply and demand cost adjustments because of Congress.

Rocky, that car looks amazing! I can't believe you didn't fill the interior with tubes though.  Did you put fittings on their ends so when the doors opened people can see the connections? We had lots of gas trucks in and out of ORNL while I was there. Very similar construction. I have to question the bit about the car's weight though. Helium is only light because of its low density. Pressurising it increases that density... Is it a measured quantity that the cars lost weight during filling or just someone being paranoid? Either way I put my money on the car being so heavy just to keep the helium in. That stuff is the Houdini of the elements.

Trot, the scientific, fox...


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

I have to second Trot Fox on the helium weight. The car/tanks would only become lighter at atmospheric pressure or if the tanks where de-pressurized and had residual helium. So a near empty car would weigh less than a full car, weather the boyancy would be enough it even overcome the weight of the pressure tank is questionable. Do you ever see helium tanks straped down to keep them from floating away? Not to take you or your awsome car down Rocky, this is oddly a widely debated topic. Kinda like the moon being larger at moonrise!


----------



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

Here you go Rocky, to help your accurate modeling of what's behind the doors I've found a photo of a semi-trailer in modern service. Just let us know when you've finished up those details and post a photo of the opened doors!










(just joshin' ya!)

Trot, the heavy, fox... } ; ]


----------



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh, Even better! Here's a photo of the manifold end of one of the real rail-cars.










Trot, the stick-poking, fox...


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

This is what I have to go by...










But unfortunately my doors will NOT open. This is because the way I used the inverted Centerbeam bulkhead glued to the original end. I never intended to have the end to open. I don't have a facility that uses Helium. Sorry, the car is not totally functional. It was an absolute challenge to build in the first place. But it is still unique and one of a kind.

Rocky


----------



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

Slacker. ;D

I stand by my first "honest" statement. It is an awesome build of a unique model and I love it. 

Trot, the satirical, fox...


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

"And now for something completely different."

Wow. And there's a whole train of those. Pretty cool.

I can picture them floating off the track. No, that would be upsiedasium.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky;

The photo of one of the cars being filled made me think of something humorous. The loading crew would know they had a leak if everyone started talking like Alvin & the Chipmunks! (I think we have a leak, Theodore!)

Regards,
David Meashey


----------

